# Fourth of July Logo



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Another great Logo guys! Thanks.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> Another great Logo guys! Thanks.


I agree, a great logo. Might be the only fireworks I get to see.:lol:


----------



## CorkyMuldoon (Oct 6, 2006)

jclewter79 said:


> Another great Logo guys! Thanks.


That's not going to degrade the signal is it?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice logo Stuart....but hope that isn't my dish this weekend....


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep, nice job as usual Stuart!


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

CorkyMuldoon said:


> That's not going to degrade the signal is it?:lol::lol::lol:


Boy, I hope not!!


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Stuart strikes again! Nice job as usual. You know you're spoiling us, right? I can't wait to see what you do for Arbor Day.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Drew2k said:


> Stuart strikes again! Nice job as usual. You know you're spoiling us, right? I can't wait to see what you do for Arbor Day.


$5 says it's a dish nailed to a tree. :lol:

Awesome job as usual, Mr. Sweet.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

tfederov said:


> $5 says it's a dish nailed to a tree. :lol:
> 
> Awesome job as usual, Mr. Sweet.


Not bad! Or a satellite dish with a tree trunk for a base and leaves springing from it? (Does this make us Pitchmen?) :lol:


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice. No firecrackers? :lol:


----------



## roadrunner1782 (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice logo!!!


----------

